# Londrina (PR): A metrópole do norte paranaense (Higienópolis, Centro, Igapó, Palhano)



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*LONDRINA - PARANÁ*

Área	1 653,075 km² (BR: 890º)[5]
População	569 733 hab. (PR: 2º) – estimativa populacional — IBGE/2019[6]
Densidade	344,65 hab./km²
Altitude	610 m











Londrina é a maior cidade do interior paranaense e não deve nada a uma capital. Há pujança para todo lado, boa infraestrutura e uma ambiência muito interessante.

Mostrarei um pouco do que vi aqui: do Centro, a parte fundacional; dos arredores da Avenida Higienópolis, um elegante endereço londrinense; o Parque Igapó, que valorizou e muito o vetor sul de crescimento da cidade e deu a ela um grande equipamento urbano; a Gleba Palhano, uma região de crescimento contemporâneo onde há inúmeros prédios de luxo, centros comerciais, cafés, restaurantes charmosos, etc...

A impressão que tive de Londrina foi muito boa. Já se tem uma expectativa alta em relação ao norte do PR, mas ela é ainda melhor quando se flana pelas ruas. 

01
IMG_20190814_082634771 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190814_082612947_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190814_082607049_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190814_082601294_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190813_152902711_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190813_152900285_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07 Palhano
IMG_20190813_125251185_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190813_125125131_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190813_125019024_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190813_124940267_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190813_124930558_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190813_124845083 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190813_124805243 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190813_124732237 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190813_124716944_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190813_124704749_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190813_124702617_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190813_124616824_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190813_124511826_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20190813_124301789_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190813_124145264_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20190813_123505303_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190813_123401904_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20190813_123345199_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20190813_123247879_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20190813_123206019_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20190813_123112785_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20190813_123046733_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20190813_122955991_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20190813_122741615_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20190813_122729151_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20190813_122700468_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20190813_122637580_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20190813_122633048_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20190813_122619619_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20190813_122612315_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20190813_122532500_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20190813_122528333_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20190813_122524128_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20190813_122446113_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20190813_122406565_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20190813_122321998_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20190813_122152703_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20190813_122053584_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20190813_122025451_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20190813_121953609_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20190813_121936218 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20190813_121915529 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20190813_121906075_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20190813_121805994_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20190813_121702566_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20190813_121658823_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20190813_121656788_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20190813_121505543_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20190813_121406299_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20190813_121249222_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20190813_121246650_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20190813_121245488_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20190813_121201465_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20190813_121154805_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20190813_121117677_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20190813_120949679_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20190813_120804453_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20190813_120738026_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20190813_120733789_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20190813_110010165_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20190813_105838766_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20190813_105808010_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20190813_105701848_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20190813_105440011_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20190813_105405143_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20190813_105258078_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20190813_105053819_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20190813_104900121_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20190813_104857586_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20190813_104820740_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20190813_104753547_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20190813_104732163_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20190813_104641988_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80 Centro
IMG_20190813_102913817_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20190813_102632606_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20190813_102555470_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83 Lago Igapó
IMG_20190811_175233648_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20190811_174247142_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20190811_173510546_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20190811_173256440_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20190811_173140216_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20190811_173054667_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20190811_172513555_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20190811_172406392_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20190811_172255693_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
92
IMG_20190811_172141229_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20190811_172005799_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20190811_171853844_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20190811_171848641_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20190811_171738746_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20190811_171516254 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


98
IMG_20190811_171511815_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20190811_171354007_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_20190811_171234028_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
IMG_20190811_171129819_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_20190811_170813484_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103
IMG_20190811_170731395_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
IMG_20190811_170709208_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105
IMG_20190811_170644686_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

106
IMG_20190811_164649255_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107
IMG_20190811_152619794_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108
IMG_20190811_152555311_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
IMG_20190811_152413363_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110
IMG_20190811_152252977_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

111
IMG_20190811_152204954_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

112
IMG_20190811_152112458_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113 Av. Higienópolis
IMG_20190811_151504950_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

114
IMG_20190811_151355191_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

115
IMG_20190811_150507091_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

116
IMG_20190811_150039462_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

117
IMG_20190811_145904231_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

118
IMG_20190811_145900531_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

119
IMG_20190811_145846158_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

120
IMG_20190811_145745195_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

121
IMG_20190811_145702471_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

122
IMG_20190811_145702471_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

123
IMG_20190811_145630462_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

124
IMG_20190811_145543203_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

125
IMG_20190811_145510786_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

126
IMG_20190811_145442778_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

127
IMG_20190811_145415755_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

128
IMG_20190811_145349082_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

129
IMG_20190811_145331818_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

130
IMG_20190811_145224324_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

131
IMG_20190811_145129089_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

132
IMG_20190811_145053812_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

133
IMG_20190811_145032467_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

134
IMG_20190811_145024051_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

135 Visa da ZN
IMG_20190811_140506388 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

136 Centro
IMG_20190811_130943946_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

137
IMG_20190811_130552293_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

138
IMG_20190811_130550291_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

139
IMG_20190811_130426900 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

140
IMG_20190811_130317458_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

141 Museu Histórico de Londrina
IMG_20190811_125712971_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

142
IMG_20190811_125616132_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

143
IMG_20190811_125233909_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

144
IMG_20190811_125156768_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

145
IMG_20190811_125111828_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

146
IMG_20190811_125054640_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

147
IMG_20190811_124209292_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

148
IMG_20190811_124154543_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

149
IMG_20190811_124018007_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

150
IMG_20190811_123908344_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

151
IMG_20190811_123905980_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

152
IMG_20190811_123900981_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

153
IMG_20190811_123831654_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

154
IMG_20190811_123711554_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

155
IMG_20190811_123613692_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

156
IMG_20190811_123610125 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

157
IMG_20190811_115431762_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

158
IMG_20190811_115413553 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

159
IMG_20190811_115300343_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Londrina é, definitivamente, um dos grandes exemplos de sucesso no país, quando o tema é cidades. 

Aliás, o elogio se estende a esta região inteira do PR, que soube replicar mto bem a pujança de sua economia no desenvolvimento das urbes. 

Como sempre, Ice, valeu por compartilhar.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Magníficas fotos, o bom filho a casa torna e Ice não deixou por menos, ganhamos de presente um belo thread de Maringá e outro igualmente embasbacante de Londrina. Qual será a próxima contemplada, Ice? Tem uma fila a sua espera! :lol:


----------



## RenanCavalini (Jan 18, 2012)

Lindíssima Londrina!! Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Thread maravilhoso da London City do Interior do PR, kkk, você literalmente visitou as partes mais f*das da cidade e andou bastante pelo visto, é difícil aguentar algumas inclinações da Gleba, mas é bem prazeroso andar pelo bairro. Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Londrina é fora de série, todas as fotos muito boas, mas particularmente gosto bastante do conjunto lago+prédios das fotos 109 e 110.. 

Parabéns pelo trabalho!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Londrina sempre arrasando :applause:


----------



## Pé Vermelho (May 31, 2006)

Valeu a pena esperar! Excelente thread! 

Londrina :rock:

Parabéns pelo trabalho e pelas belas fotografias! Com certeza deve ter sido uma experiência bem legal para você ter visitado a região.


----------



## Ibra Ldna (Jan 20, 2011)

Não esperava menos de voce!! Um belissimo trabalho, fotos lindas e nivel de rua excelente.

Adorei as fotos 137 e 148. Há muitos anos não ando pelo calcadão de Londrina, e tá um brinco com os ipes crescendo, a limpeza e aquelas cabines ^^

Parabens!


----------



## Maykon_Johny (Nov 26, 2007)

Seja bem vindo e volte sempre!


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Belíssimo thread, Henrique! 

Estive em Londrina por 2x e me encantei com a cidade. 

Parabéns!


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Cidade com o selo _eu sou rhycaaa_. Sobre as fotos redundante dizer que estão ótimas.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Londrina é uma autarquia :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

lorrampaiva said:


> Londrina é uma autarquia :cheers:


Obrigado lorram!!




Romão said:


> Cidade com o selo _eu sou rhycaaa_. Sobre as fotos redundante dizer que estão ótimas.


bahahahaha obrigado Romao!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Iturama said:


> Belíssimo thread, Henrique!
> 
> Estive em Londrina por 2x e me encantei com a cidade.
> 
> Parabéns!


Obrigado Iturama!!!!



Maykon_Johny said:


> Seja bem vindo e volte sempre!


Obrigado amigo!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ibra Ldna said:


> Não esperava menos de voce!! Um belissimo trabalho, fotos lindas e nivel de rua excelente.
> 
> Adorei as fotos 137 e 148. Há muitos anos não ando pelo calcadão de Londrina, e tá um brinco com os ipes crescendo, a limpeza e aquelas cabines ^^
> 
> Parabens!


Obrigado Ibra!!!



Pé Vermelho said:


> Valeu a pena esperar! Excelente thread!
> 
> Londrina :rock:
> 
> Parabéns pelo trabalho e pelas belas fotografias! Com certeza deve ter sido uma experiência bem legal para você ter visitado a região.


Obrigado Pé!!! :banana:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Londrina sempre arrasando :applause:


Obrigado Lucas!!!



grba22 said:


> Londrina é fora de série, todas as fotos muito boas, mas particularmente gosto bastante do conjunto lago+prédios das fotos 109 e 110..
> 
> Parabéns pelo trabalho!


Obrigado amigo!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pedro Mendes said:


> Thread maravilhoso da London City do Interior do PR, kkk, você literalmente visitou as partes mais f*das da cidade e andou bastante pelo visto, é difícil aguentar algumas inclinações da Gleba, mas é bem prazeroso andar pelo bairro. Parabéns pelas fotos.


Obrigado Pedro. De fato andei mutio, mas quis andar muito mais. Tive uma crise de gota justamente no segundo dia, mesmo assim consegui caminhar. hahahaha



RenanCavalini said:


> Lindíssima Londrina!! Parabéns pelo thread.


Obrigado Renan!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Magníficas fotos, o bom filho a casa torna e Ice não deixou por menos, ganhamos de presente um belo thread de Maringá e outro igualmente embasbacante de Londrina. Qual será a próxima contemplada, Ice? Tem uma fila a sua espera! :lol:


hahaha valeu cara.

Já estão na lista

- Cascavel
- Morretes
- Antonina
- Guarapuava
- Ponta Grossa
- Carambeí 
- Castro
- Tibagi

e algumas da RM



Geoce said:


> Londrina é, definitivamente, um dos grandes exemplos de sucesso no país, quando o tema é cidades.
> 
> Aliás, o elogio se estende a esta região inteira do PR, que soube replicar mto bem a pujança de sua economia no desenvolvimento das urbes.
> 
> Como sempre, Ice, valeu por compartilhar.


Obrigado amigo. O norte do PR é um dos lugares de maior sucesso de ocupaçao no século XX.


----------



## Marreco (Oct 26, 2010)

Cidade encantadora. Esse lago dá um charme incrível nesse pôr do sol maravilhoso! Calçadas bem espaçosas e com muito verde deixa tudo mais lindoo! 

O que mata é esses prédios "padronizados" com 4 apês por andar inspirados nos blocões de São Paulo. Contrasta um pouco com a beleza a nível de rua. Claramente os prédios mais bonitos nas fotos são os mais antigos.


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Parabéns Ice !!! Sou mais um fã dos seus threads !!! 
As fotos são sempre encantadoras... me sinto caminhando com vc em cada imagem capturada.
Eu digo que aqui no Sul, somos privilegiados nos 3 estados. Cidades pujantes, gente trabalhadora, gente bonita, urbanismo decente, patrimônio preservado, sempre que possível... 
Sem fazer um city x city, mas se Londrina fosse nossa capital, não deixaria nada a desejar as demais, a excessão de um aeroporto maior e mais moderno.
Ice, aguardando seu olhar da minha querida cidade, Ponta Grossa...
Apesar de ser das mais antigas do Paraná, tem seu charme, história e belezas !!! 
Grande abraço meu amigo.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Cidade maravilhosa. Meu Paraná dando show. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Rapaz que Thread hein!

Londrina é muito bonita, rica, pujante, jeitão de metrópole, impressionante como a cidade é verde e o urbanismo acima da média.

Obrigado por compartilhar, espero um dia ver um Thread seu de Campo Grande e outras urbes de MS.


----------



## lion-40 (Jun 19, 2009)

Me orgulho de morar nesta cidade, cidade pujante, vertical, crescendo para todos os lados e além de tudo , um calçadão maravilhoso com forte comércio. Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Marreco said:


> Cidade encantadora. Esse lago dá um charme incrível nesse pôr do sol maravilhoso! Calçadas bem espaçosas e com muito verde deixa tudo mais lindoo!
> 
> O que mata é esses prédios "padronizados" com 4 apês por andar inspirados nos blocões de São Paulo. Contrasta um pouco com a beleza a nível de rua. Claramente os prédios mais bonitos nas fotos são os mais antigos.


Obrigado Marreco.

A regiao do Palhano me lembra muito interior paulista, como Ribeirão Preto - tanto na riqueza quanto no estilo edificado.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

MadeinPG said:


> Parabéns Ice !!! Sou mais um fã dos seus threads !!!
> As fotos são sempre encantadoras... me sinto caminhando com vc em cada imagem capturada.
> Eu digo que aqui no Sul, somos privilegiados nos 3 estados. Cidades pujantes, gente trabalhadora, gente bonita, urbanismo decente, patrimônio preservado, sempre que possível...
> Sem fazer um city x city, mas se Londrina fosse nossa capital, não deixaria nada a desejar as demais, a excessão de um aeroporto maior e mais moderno.
> ...


Obrigado Madein! Fico feliz que goste do trabalho. Espero em breve voltar a Ponta Grossa, onde já fui algumas vezes e nunca pude fotografar. 

E de fato, Londrina nao deve nada a capitais por vezes maiores. É uma baita cidade, orgulho paranaense e do país.

Abraçao!



Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Cidade maravilhosa. Meu Paraná dando show. Parabéns pelo thread.


Obrigado Jean!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Rapaz que Thread hein!
> 
> Londrina é muito bonita, rica, pujante, jeitão de metrópole, impressionante como a cidade é verde e o urbanismo acima da média.
> 
> Obrigado por compartilhar, espero um dia ver um Thread seu de Campo Grande e outras urbes de MS.


Obrigado Ponta!!!!



lion-40 said:


> Me orgulho de morar nesta cidade, cidade pujante, vertical, crescendo para todos os lados e além de tudo , um calçadão maravilhoso com forte comércio. Parabéns pelo thread!


Obrigado Lion!!!


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

Ice como sempre detonando nos threads, muito top parabéns!

E o que dizer de Londrina né? A cidade é espetacular, não deve nada as capitais, além de ser muito linda e imponente!


----------



## vitorgrs (Jul 8, 2019)

Fotos maravilhosas... Parabéns!


----------



## MFker (Jan 21, 2006)

Hands down, meus camaradas. Eis aqui uma das 15 cidades mais lindas da América Latina.


----------



## Leonardo CG (Jun 26, 2009)

Cidade linda, com um zelo urbanístico de dar inveja. Parabéns pelo thread, realmente ficou show de bola!


----------



## mcarmo (Apr 21, 2010)

_Parabéns Pelo belíssimo Thread :applause: :applause: Fotos Maravilhosas, acredito que um dos melhores a nível da rua da cidade.

Londrina é Lindíssima, Imponente, diferenciada, realmente uma "metrópole" sem perder os ares de uma cidade interiorana.
Soube aliar o desenvolvimento sem perder a qualidade de vida, Com seus grandes parques, Lagos e fundos de vale preservados.

É Uma cidade se encontra quase tudo em termos de comercio e serviços, sempre na vanguarda no interior do sul do Brasil no quesito varejo internacional atraindo grandes redes, Recentemente atingiu o nível máximo no Mapa do Turismo Brasileiro, juntamente com Curitiba e Foz, no Paraná. 

Também tem uma vida cultural de dar inveja a muitas capitais, com seus grandes festivais de Musica, Cinema, Teatro, dança e Literatura, pode se dizer é a cidade dos grandes festivais.

Economicamente falando Londrina ja transitou por vários setores, o agronegócio ainda impulsiona muito a economia, mas o que vem sendo o grande diferencial é a área de tecnologia da informação, Londrina tem mais de 1300 empresas de TI, Grandes Multinacionais Ti vem abrindo filial na cidade , e importantes centros de pesquisa sendo instalados, acredito que Londrina tem tudo para seguir os mesmos passos de Campinas nesse quesito._


----------



## mcarmo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ice Climber said:


> 131
> IMG_20190811_145129089_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


_
Amei as Fotos do Centro, pena que você não explorou as ruas adjacentes a Av. Higienópolis ( Ruas Belo Horizonte, Santos, Espírito santo e Paranaguá) as mais charmosas e elegantes da cidade na minha opinião, que além de edifícios e comercio de altíssimo padrão tem vários palacetes e Casas do período dos Barões do Café._


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Londrina é linda! Com exceção de Foz, as maiores cidades do interior do PR são um brinco e estão acima da média brasileira!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado a todos!!!

@mcarmo, estava nos planos caminhar nessa regiao. No dia que separei para tal, meus pés estavam extremamente doloridos. Infelizmente vou ter de deixar pra próxima. Ou melhor, felizmente! ahha


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Excelente thread! Impressionante vermos uma cidade tão imponente, com tantos prédios imensos e com essas ruas e calçadas tão bem cuidadas. Grande exemplo para nossas metrópolis. Que cidade!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

A qualidade das suas fotos e mais a beleza de Londrina dão a impressão de estar vendo renders do lançamento da construção de algum prédio.
É claro que a modelo é fotogênica mas mesmo assim não dá para negar a excelência do seu trabalho na criação do thread.
Mesmo com o governo do Estado trabalhando contra, Londrina sempre cresceu a passos largos. É a maior cidade em um raio de mais de 380 km, sendo a segunda maior cidade do Paraná.


----------



## kallakalu (Aug 12, 2008)

mcarmo said:


> _
> Amei as Fotos do Centro, pena que você não explorou as ruas adjacentes a Av. Higienópolis ( Ruas Belo Horizonte, Santos, Espírito santo e Paranaguá) as mais charmosas e elegantes da cidade na minha opinião, que além de edifícios e comercio de altíssimo padrão tem vários palacetes e Casas do período dos Barões do Café._


Essa é a região que mais me agrada na cidade... é realmente muito agradável de caminhar... e certamente de viver.

Mas gostei de ver como Londrina está muito bem limpa e com um belo cuidados de ruas e calçadas... está mais para Curitiba do que para o resto do norte paranaense.

A Gleba, apesar de vários prédios comuns, tem o destaque de belos comerciais e residenciais acima da média, conseguiu fazer um novo cartão postal de Londrina... 

Se antes Londrina era reconhecida pela densidade em conjunto com sua rodoviária ou Catedral em fotos aéreas, acho que agora o conjunto de belos prédios com o Lago Igapó viraram a marca da cidade...

E todo conjunto água + belos prédios é padrão mundial de beleza urbana...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Londrina está muito linda e bem cuidada! sem dúvida um exemplo para as cidades brasileiras :yes:


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

Que saudade. Preciso voltar logo pra visitar os bares que ainda não conheço e só vejo meus amigos londrinenses mostrando em fotos :lol:

A Gleba tem lançado edifícios comerciais muito lindos, à la Vila Olimpia e Itaim Bibi, é uma região realmente esplêndida (pena que é cada subidão kkk).

Uma coisa que sempre me chamou a atenção em Londrina é a diversidade do comércio. Tem loja e restaurante de tudo quanto é jeito. A cidade é nota 10 nesse quesito e eu sempre digo que morar aí é uma opção perfeita pra fugir do caos das capitais, sem abandonar os "mimos" que só a grande cidade oferece.

As fotos estão ótimas, meus parabéns!!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ a variedade do comércio e principalmente de bares e restaurantes de boa qualidade realmente impressiona, para uma cidade do porte de LDN.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ice querido, não tem como não gostar de tuas fotos.... Estão lindas!!

Londrina tb é babante. Amo esse lago e as fotos de por de sol são minhas preferidas! 

Quase deixei passar este thread...:nuts:

bjks, migo...:hug:


----------



## DEBAREMBAR (Jun 20, 2007)

Impossível não gostar de Londrina. Belas fotos Ice !


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Excelentes fotos de Londrina! Cidade pujante e moderna. Alias Londrina junto com Ribeirao Preto, Uberlandia, Juiz de Fora etc sao as "capitais do interior" com grande influencia nas cidades e regioes adjacentes. E outras "cidades polos" vao surgindo com a decentralizacao socioeconomica das agitadas capitais e suas RMs. Parabens pelo trabalho!


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Saudades de Londrina... :heart:

Antes nunca tivesse vivido nessa cidade. É uma das responsáveis por eu ficar deprimido hoje quando ando por PVH... :hahano:


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Forte isso, hein!! Rsrs


----------



## ASMenezes (Jul 17, 2008)

Cidade exemplar! Não há outra definição.


----------



## Weber (RJ) (Feb 25, 2009)

Thread maravilhoso. Parabéns, Henrique!
Londrina é o exemplo de que o Brasil pode dar certo.
Uma curiosidade, o que é aquele aglomerado de pequenas construções que aparece na primeira foto? É um cemitério?


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

É o Cemitério São Pedro, fica localizado no Centro da cidade e é um dos mais antigos.


----------



## edukirsch (Apr 24, 2009)

Belíssima cidade a nível de rua, como a maioria das cidades paranaenses! Um espetáculo, muito luxo e glamour!


----------



## JC Araxá (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado a todos. Um ano e meio depois percebi que não respondi um a um, então vai um cumprimento geral. Muito obrigado!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Uau, que ruas maravilhosas essas mostradas. Mudaram totalmente minha impressão de Londrina - tinha como referência o centro, do qual não gosto muito e acho particularmente abaixo do padrão das cidades paranaenses. Mas acho que até esse pode ter se modificado nos últimos anos.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Sensacional , fotografou o que tem de mais belo na cidade, parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Londrina é um charme... Parabéns pelas fotografias, uma mais linda que a outra. A foto 158 me chamou muito a atenção, mostra o poder da Filha de Londres.


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Simplesmente maravilhosa, rica e poderosa sempre bela nas fotos


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado, pessoal!


----------

